# [SOLVED] DSL Telus limited at 160 kb/s



## -paper_cut- (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes i know 160kb/s is still pretty decent speeds, but my internet max speed is supposed to be 512 kb/s. But every time i download ANYTHING i always get 160 never higher. Well sometimes it will start at 200, then 1 second later drop to 160. Does this mean telus is limiting our download/upload speeds? or is it possible my dad changed/configured the d-link options for that speed?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: DSL Telus limited at 160 kb/s*

Are you talking bytes or bits here?


----------



## -paper_cut- (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: DSL Telus limited at 160 kb/s*

no not bytes, i'm pretty sure bits, kb/s though


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: DSL Telus limited at 160 kb/s*

Register at DSLReports and run their line quality tests. Post a link to the results here.


----------



## -paper_cut- (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: DSL Telus limited at 160 kb/s*

i think this is it http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/b8a63b96c856/2252140


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: DSL Telus limited at 160 kb/s*

Well, that one is a bit ugly! Looks like there are intermittent line quality issues.


----------



## -paper_cut- (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: DSL Telus limited at 160 kb/s*

is there a way to fix this?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: DSL Telus limited at 160 kb/s*

It's an ISP issue, the only people that can fix that is your ISP.


----------



## -paper_cut- (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: DSL Telus limited at 160 kb/s*

Um yeah i was thinking of phoning our network providers for help, but if i phone what should i sya exactly? cause im' not too familar with network issues. i just say that my bandwith stream is slow?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: DSL Telus limited at 160 kb/s*

I would have the printout of that line quality test ready, and tell them that you have very slow speeds. Also, can you post a shot of a speed test at www.speakeasy.net/speedtest


----------



## -paper_cut- (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: DSL Telus limited at 160 kb/s*

Ok, yesterday i sent them an email regarding this issue and i posted the test results as a link. 

Here are the results for the speed test:

Last Result:
Download Speed: 1392 kbps (174 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 544 kbps (68 KB/sec transfer rate

By the way i'm not sure if this is of any importance but we pay 30$ a month for our internet, looking on this site, it seems we dont get even speeds that the people paying 15$ a month have. 

Link : http://www.doitwireless.ca/telus-high-speed-adsl/


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: DSL Telus limited at 160 kb/s*

You are getting pretty much the full speed you have contracted for, how do you figure you're getting less than the 256kbit/128kbit account?


----------



## -paper_cut- (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: DSL Telus limited at 160 kb/s*

well, according to my mom, were paying 30$ a month for our internet, the 256kbit/128kbit is 15$. And even then i've never had speeds either than 160 so. I'm just wondering if there are some issues over at telus.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: DSL Telus limited at 160 kb/s*

Thast is cummunication speed not storage....


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: DSL Telus limited at 160 kb/s*



-paper_cut- said:


> well, according to my mom, were paying 30$ a month for our internet, the 256kbit/128kbit is 15$. And even then i've never had speeds either than 160 so. I'm just wondering if there are some issues over at telus.


The speeds quoted are BITS, and you're talking BYTES. Try dividing any BIT speeds by 8 and see if you still want that speed.


----------



## sc_lover (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: DSL Telus limited at 160 kb/s*

I'm pretty sure you're getting exactly what you should be getting. See your connection is rated at 1,500 bits/s, so divide 1,500 by 8 (to get bytes/s) and you get 187.5, barley under what you should get, but don't feel too bad, I'm on dialup and get around 3-4 BP/s!


----------



## -paper_cut- (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: DSL Telus limited at 160 kb/s*

ok your gonna have to explain to me the whole divide by 8 thing, im' not too great with internet bandwidth >_<

Also with the dslreports.com report i did still have a 49% loss i still have to contact my ISP to fix this?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: DSL Telus limited at 160 kb/s*

From one of your own posts?


> Download Speed: 1392 kbps (174 KB/sec transfer rate)
> Upload Speed: 544 kbps (68 KB/sec transfer rate


1392 / 8 = 174

Since your contract rate is 1500kbit, you're doing about as well as you should expect at 1392.

I think you're looking for something that simply isn't there.

As far as the packet loss, that's certainly a problem in their network, but from the location it's somewhere deep in the network, and surely someone will notice that in routine maintenance soon, since it's affecting a while bunch of people.


----------



## -paper_cut- (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: DSL Telus limited at 160 kb/s*

Oh Ok i just never knew you were supposed to divide it by 8 lol! Anyways thanks a bunch.


----------



## fatkidinacan (Jun 24, 2008)

hey i have the same internet provider as
you .. haha im glad i read this forum

downloads for me start at about 600 kb/s and then
durastically drops to around 160 kb/s
ussually it never goes above 163 kb/s

well at least my parents are getting wat
they paid for :laugh:


----------

